# [SOLVED] Blocking unwanted sites



## credobus (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello Forum/Moderators,

Please I am new to this forum and will like your assistance as follows.

I use Forefront TMG to monitor my local network and licenced Bandwidth splitter for network shaping is installed on this TMG.

However, as many new laptops registered for internet access, are accommodated to browse, I also make sure my overall bandwidth consumption is not reached or exceeded to prevent the network crawling. Some of these new laptops come with them private broadcasting sites, that the users are oblivious of and this eats up our resources/bw. These sites are db3.stb.s-msn.com, img.catalog.video.msn.com. I will like to stop these connections from the laptops themselves. I will be glad if this assistance can be rendered. Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Blocking unwanted sites*

I would block them at the gateway(router) level most routers these days have website blocking options check your documentation for options.


----------



## credobus (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Blocking unwanted sites*

Thanks a great deal!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Blocking unwanted sites*

I'll mark this one as solved thanks for posting back if you have any issues don't hesitate to post back or create a new thread.


----------

